# Jewel Cichlid 30 gal tank question.



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

So after getting back into fish i decided to clean out my tanks and make them perfect again for new fish introduction. In my upstairs tank it's 112 litres, 30 gallons. I have a Convict Cichlid in there already which is only about 5cm. I bought a Firemouth Cichlid and a Jewel Cichlid to go in there. Both are the same size as my Convict. I know Convicts and Firemouths are Central Americans Cichlids, but i didn't realise Jewels were African at the time. Anyway the Jewel is attacking the other two, i'm going to move the Convict and Firemouth downstairs to my 60 gallon tank, although I'm worried it's going to be too crowded. In my bottom tank i have 2 Green Sevrums, 1 red tail shark, 2 blue Acaras, 2 Kribs (i know they're African i thought they were American so did the people at the shop). And a parrot Cichlid, plus a flying fox. At the moment the tank is fine the Parrot Cichlid (not the Parrot Cichlid you're thinking of) shows his dominance which i expected but the others arn't in harms way. But when they get bigger it might become cramped.

Anyway so the question i'm wanting to know is what can i have with the Jewel Cichlid up stairs, iv'e had a jewel before which was about 11cm and it ripped apart my Oscar cichlid so i know they are tough. I was thinking maybe a pair of yellow Labs? I know Jewels are best keep separate but i only have 1 Jewel and aren't planning on getting another.

_The two threads were basically asking the same question, so were merged._


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

I currently have a small Jewel Cichlid in my 30 Gal tank along with a Convict and Firemouth, i'm going to move the Convict and Firemouth downstairs soon since the Jewel attacks them. What other Cichlids could go in the tank with my Jewel? I was thinking of these:
- Pseudotropheus Mintus
- Pseudotropheus Socolofi
- Pseudotropheus Saulosi
- Zebra/Nyasa Blue
- Lyretail Lamprologus (Brichardi)
I only have one Jewel and plan on keeping just the one, but out of these Cichlids which two do you think would be best? I don't plan on breeding them, just want 1 each.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely skip the socolofi and the zebra as too large for a 30G. Don't know how well the others would work.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Definitely skip the socolofi and the zebra as too large for a 30G. Don't know how well the others would work.


I don't know about that, iv'e read many time that Socolofi's can be kept in smaller tanks and are perfect fish for beginners, not that i'm a beginner or anything. Plus they only grow up to 10cm. As for Zebras yeah youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re right they are too big, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know why I mentioned them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've kept socolofi, they are more aggressive than my demasoni. Pretty much any fish that matures at 6" or more will not be appropriate for a 30" tank.

They are a perfect beginner fish if kept in a 48" tank.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I've kept socolofi, they are more aggressive than my demasoni. Pretty much any fish that matures at 6" or more will not be appropriate for a 30" tank.
> 
> They are a perfect beginner fish if kept in a 48" tank.


6" means 6 inches? And my Jewel Cichlid is quite aggressive, he already attacks my firemouth and convict, i had to move them downstairs since chunks of their tails were missing. I need a fish that can take on my Jewel but not dominate him.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The jewel probably already has a territory set up and adding one or two fish will probably not work too well. You could add the saulosi or the brachardi. If you go with the saulosi...get a few. I would not add the others...as DJRansome mentioned...grow too large or too aggressive for a 30g.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

To be honest, it sounds like your jewel wanting to breed. Some fish just don't do well on there own specifically in smaller tanks. I believe you will have the problem that either the fish will be too timid for the jewel, or it will be too agressive and will kill the jewel for trying to get territory.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

My Jewel is probably too young for breeding atm, it's only about 4cm long. And i don't think he's setup a territory either, he's only been in the tank for 2 days and even though it only takes about a few hours to setup a territory he shows no signs of going back to a certain spot, he just swims around anywhere. They will only setup a territory if there are other fish around if he's alone there's no point.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

2 days ?

Give it a week or two then worry about it.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes ok but can i get some more fish? Are you saying wait a week to get mroe fish or wait a week for him to get a territory?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would add the others as soon as you can so the jewel doesn't have time to feel the tank is all his own. I would make sure to get at least 4-5.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Well chances are he won't get a territory with just him on his own. He just settling down, the convict and firemouth should be fine with a jewel.

And depends what ya thinking about adding.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Nodalizer said:


> Well chances are he won't get a territory with just him on his own. He just settling down, the convict and firemouth should be fine with a jewel.
> 
> And depends what ya thinking about adding.


I had the Convict and Firemouth with him the Jewel kept attacking them, the Convict and Firemouth were always in hiding, and their back tails had nips out of them. When i moved them downstairs there has been no problems, they get along great with my other American Cichlids.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I would add the others as soon as you can so the jewel doesn't have time to feel the tank is all his own. I would make sure to get at least 4-5.


4-5 fish on their own? Or pairs possible? I kinda don't want pairs in my tank it's not large enough for babies, it can easily hold 10 fish under 10cm but not if pairs are added to the situation. Also it would be great if you could tell me which of the suggested fish i mentioned would be best. I've ruled out Zebras and Socolofi.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Among Malawi, if the Jewel were not there, I would not stock more than 5 dwarf mbuna (1m:4f) in this tank. I'd do Saulosi given your list.

Among Tangs, if the Jewel were not there, I would stock 6 brichardi. A pair would form, the pair would reject the other 4 individuals which you would remove, and then fill the tank with their fry which they would tolerate.

I have no recommendations of what has a high likelyhood of success with a single Jewel in the tank.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Among Malawi, if the Jewel were not there, I would not stock more than 5 dwarf mbuna (1m:4f) in this tank. I'd do Saulosi given your list.
> 
> Among Tangs, if the Jewel were not there, I would stock 6 brichardi. A pair would form, the pair would reject the other 4 individuals which you would remove, and then fill the tank with their fry which they would tolerate.
> 
> I have no recommendations of what has a high likelyhood of success with a single Jewel in the tank.


So you're saying Mbuna or Brichardi wouldn't get along with the Jewel? Remember I'm not trying to breed fish here simply want about 2-3 more Cichlids by themselves that can tolerate an aggressive Jewel.


----------



## cic-freak (Nov 15, 2011)

Slightly over crowding a tank, cut aggressiveness, and jewels are tough. The down stairs tank is a no go, sounds as if you already have a tank boss, and he is going to challenge any one new for the title. So upstairs is where I would put him. Oh don't forget convicts a fighters too.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

cic-freak said:


> Slightly over crowding a tank, cut aggressiveness, and jewels are tough. The down stairs tank is a no go, sounds as if you already have a tank boss, and he is going to challenge any one new for the title. So upstairs is where I would put him. Oh don't forget convicts a fighters too.


Yeah ok sweet, yeah just to clarify my downstairs tank has filled it's quota so i don't plan of moving him downstairs. Downstairs tank is full of American Cichlids that are relatively peaceful, Sevrums Acaras etc. I do have a few Kribs downstairs but they're small keep to themselves and have already made a home under one of my rocks, they don't bother the others and the others don't bother them. I moved my Convict and Firemouth downstairs, they're only small and so far it's been great. Also the Convict is a survivor i doubt he will be aggressive, my tank upstairs which i recently cleaned out was filthy, infact i didn't know i had any fish left in there, the Convict is basically that dog you get from the pound, i doubt he will ever make a full recovery. As for your comment, the more fish you get the less aggressive they are it makes sense since i see tanks full of fish and are fine. Only problem i had downstairs was my shark chasing my flying fox, so i moved the fox upstairs and all is good.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Why not just get more of the same Jewels and let a pair form? Once the pair kills off all the others, you can enjoy the breeding, breeding color, and parental habits of these wonderful West African cichlids. You've been schooled in the pugnacious nature of Jewel cichlids, finding tank mates is really hard. One usually knows a Jewel is present in a tank b/c of the large chunks out of caudal fins and sometimes they take eyes out too.

There is another route you can take and it would mean going to Central America and shopping from the big brutes with nasty dentition that can hold their own against your current resident Jewel. I'm speaking to Salvini and related nasties, make sure they are larger then your current Jewel and you couldn't add that many b/c these dudes can get big.

BTW what species of Jewel do you own, from your behavior writings I would say H. bimaculatus?


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

I've raised jewels for years (29 gal). I lost my breeding pair when my heater broke and didn't stop heating the tank (got over 100 in there). I still have a female from their last successful fry. I had her in a 75 gal tank with all male mbunas and she was queen of the tank, ruled over 11 mbuna. I got rid of the mbuna and I moved my oscar in with her (my oscar is around 13") and there were no problems. Sometimes they would sleep next to each other. The best way to deal with jewels (especially in a small tank) is to have a male and a female and nothing else. A breeding pair is the best you can do without a large tank and lots of tank mates for the jewel to pick on.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Steffano2 said:


> Why not just get more of the same Jewels and let a pair form? Once the pair kills off all the others, you can enjoy the breeding, breeding color, and parental habits of these wonderful West African cichlids. You've been schooled in the pugnacious nature of Jewel cichlids, finding tank mates is really hard. One usually knows a Jewel is present in a tank b/c of the large chunks out of caudal fins and sometimes they take eyes out too.
> 
> There is another route you can take and it would mean going to Central America and shopping from the big brutes with nasty dentition that can hold their own against your current resident Jewel. I'm speaking to Salvini and related nasties, make sure they are larger then your current Jewel and you couldn't add that many b/c these dudes can get big.
> 
> BTW what species of Jewel do you own, from your behavior writings I would say H. bimaculatus?


Yeah it's a H. bimaculatus, it's colours are beautiful, i tried getting photos but it's colours always looked more dull in the picture. The thing is though i kinda want to get some different fish, I'll go to the shop soon probably tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

kopite said:


> I've raised jewels for years (29 gal). I lost my breeding pair when my heater broke and didn't stop heating the tank (got over 100 in there). I still have a female from their last successful fry. I had her in a 75 gal tank with all male mbunas and she was queen of the tank, ruled over 11 mbuna. I got rid of the mbuna and I moved my oscar in with her (my oscar is around 13") and there were no problems. Sometimes they would sleep next to each other. The best way to deal with jewels (especially in a small tank) is to have a male and a female and nothing else. A breeding pair is the best you can do without a large tank and lots of tank mates for the jewel to pick on.


Yeah i was hoping it didn't come to that. Jewels are just too aggressive. My little 5cm Jewel would go up to your Oscar without hesitation, it would be until your Oscar eats it would it no longer be fearful. I'm afraid i wont find any other Cichlid that could scare it down abit.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fatal said:


> So you're saying Mbuna or Brichardi wouldn't get along with the Jewel? Remember I'm not trying to breed fish here simply want about 2-3 more Cichlids by themselves that can tolerate an aggressive Jewel.


No I am only saying IDK. But the 2-3 cichlids is a problem since you want 1m:4f for any harem breeder and in a 30" tank you don't really have room. Adding a single of anything is anyone's guess, but I would stick to something that matures less than 6" or maybe even less than 5".


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Fatal said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying Mbuna or Brichardi wouldn't get along with the Jewel? Remember I'm not trying to breed fish here simply want about 2-3 more Cichlids by themselves that can tolerate an aggressive Jewel.
> ...


6" means 6 inches? Yeah i was planning on getting fish that grow to about 10cm, the Jewel can grow up to 15cm but normally they reach about 12cm. I'm aware of the room, i should be able to get 2-3 more as long as they are under 12cm.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just a note, at the moment nobody has any real _Hemichromis bimaculatus _except the museum collection where the preserved types are kept. The common Jewels in the hobby are _Hemichromis guttatus_, including the bright red fish sold for decades as _H. lifalili_.

Personally I consider it a bad match to keep EAST African Rift Lake Cichlids like Mbuna or brichardi with WEST African Riverine Cichlids like Jewels and Kribs. Africa is a very large continent, with many types of rivers and lakes - some even quite unique - and mixing fish from very different habitats always has a lower probability for success. I will not say it's impossible, there are always individual fish that find a way to get along. But it is less likely to succeed than matching fish by temperament and habitat.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Chromedome52 said:


> Just a note, at the moment nobody has any real _Hemichromis bimaculatus _except the museum collection where the preserved types are kept. The common Jewels in the hobby are _Hemichromis guttatus_, including the bright red fish sold for decades as _H. lifalili_.
> 
> Personally I consider it a bad match to keep EAST African Rift Lake Cichlids like Mbuna or brichardi with WEST African Riverine Cichlids like Jewels and Kribs. Africa is a very large continent, with many types of rivers and lakes - some even quite unique - and mixing fish from very different habitats always has a lower probability for success. I will not say it's impossible, there are always individual fish that find a way to get along. But it is less likely to succeed than matching fish by temperament and habitat.


Yeah ok it's Hemichromis Guttatus, when i searched H.Bimaculatus it came up with the same thing though so i got confused. Anyway, well if i move my pair of Kribs from downstairs to upstairs with the Jewel how you think that will go? Can a pair of Kribs hold up against a Jewel? The Jewel will get bigger than them, and seems to be much more aggressive. My Kribs will defend when spawning though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fatal said:


> i should be able to get 2-3 more as long as they are under 12cm.


I think 5 dwarf fish (mature at 12cm or less) would work in a 30" tank, but only if they are 1m:4f.

If we are talking 4 single males I'm not sure sure.

To me, it's not just a question of the number of fish, but how you can expect them to interact.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Fatal said:
> 
> 
> > i should be able to get 2-3 more as long as they are under 12cm.
> ...


My tank is 30gal but it doesn't seem that big, it's 24L x 22H x 13.5W. I think the ebst result i could get with this Jewel is by having a few more fish of the same species. They seem to be more brave and aggressive when in pairs. If i bring in like 1 m 3f of Mbuna they would probably stand up to the Jewel as a pair. Like my Kribs will stand up to fish bigger than them if they are defending. But Kribs are probably too small, and Jewels have TEETH!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 24" tank I would not do Malawi at all. Hope you enjoy the jewels!


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> In a 24" tank I would not do Malawi at all. Hope you enjoy the jewels!


So length is a more important factor than height with Malawi?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually, length is more important than height with most Cichlids. It's a matter of territory.

The trouble with trying to keep most anything with a Jewel is territory. Some of the smaller Forest jewels, such as _cristatus_, are not as aggressive, but most are intolerant of any other cichlids. The common Jewel wants about 2-3 square feet of territory for itself. A pair needs slightly more, but if acclimated while still young, they will adapt. It could be worse. Their cousin, _Hemichromis fasciatus_, gets about a foot long, but in the wild will clear a 20 ft. diameter around its nest!

People do keep Jewels with other Cichlids, but only in larger tanks. While the Jewel is very protective of its territory, it also doesn't wander from it very much, so any intruders are simply chased away without injury. When they can't get out of the territory, then they get hurt.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Chromedome52 said:


> Actually, length is more important than height with most Cichlids. It's a matter of territory.
> 
> The trouble with trying to keep most anything with a Jewel is territory. Some of the smaller Forest jewels, such as _cristatus_, are not as aggressive, but most are intolerant of any other cichlids. The common Jewel wants about 2-3 square feet of territory for itself. A pair needs slightly more, but if acclimated while still young, they will adapt. It could be worse. Their cousin, _Hemichromis fasciatus_, gets about a foot long, but in the wild will clear a 20 ft. diameter around its nest!
> 
> People do keep Jewels with other Cichlids, but only in larger tanks. While the Jewel is very protective of its territory, it also doesn't wander from it very much, so any intruders are simply chased away without injury. When they can't get out of the territory, then they get hurt.


Excellent explanation of cichlid behavior in general, territory, and, spaced required especially for substrate spawners!


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Chromedome52 said:


> Actually, length is more important than height with most Cichlids. It's a matter of territory.
> 
> The trouble with trying to keep most anything with a Jewel is territory. Some of the smaller Forest jewels, such as _cristatus_, are not as aggressive, but most are intolerant of any other cichlids. The common Jewel wants about 2-3 square feet of territory for itself. A pair needs slightly more, but if acclimated while still young, they will adapt. It could be worse. Their cousin, _Hemichromis fasciatus_, gets about a foot long, but in the wild will clear a 20 ft. diameter around its nest!
> 
> People do keep Jewels with other Cichlids, but only in larger tanks. While the Jewel is very protective of its territory, it also doesn't wander from it very much, so any intruders are simply chased away without injury. When they can't get out of the territory, then they get hurt.


Yeah i do realise the length is what gives the more room for territory, but i didn't realise a single Jewel would want so much. Normally i don't have problems with Cichlids alone, it's normally when they want to breed.


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Jul 18, 2011)

Fatal said:


> My Jewel is probably too young for breeding atm, it's only about 4cm long. And i don't think he's setup a territory either, he's only been in the tank for 2 days and even though it only takes about a few hours to setup a territory he shows no signs of going back to a certain spot, he just swims around anywhere. They will only setup a territory if there are other fish around if he's alone there's no point.


Ha that is what you think!!! The WHOLE TANK is the territory! Especially with a tank as small as thirty gallons! Absolute minimum for my Jewels to become peaceful was just two in a Tall 40 gallon!!! They are best in species only with enough room and hiding to seclude if they want.


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

As far as putting anything other than another jewel of the opposite sex in the 30 gal it probably won't work. Jewels are very aggressive and don't take kindly to much of anything. I would only do a single species tank that is that small with jewels. That's just my $0.02 though, I've had a lot of success with my 29 gal jewel breeder (they breed like bunnies once established).


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

kopite said:


> As far as putting anything other than another jewel of the opposite sex in the 30 gal it probably won't work. Jewels are very aggressive and don't take kindly to much of anything. I would only do a single species tank that is that small with jewels. That's just my $0.02 though, I've had a lot of success with my 29 gal jewel breeder (they breed like bunnies once established).


Yeah alright, except i can't tell if it's a female or male.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok so for those of you who knew my last post, basically i either got another Jewel Cichlid and had a pair or i take a risk and try get a couple other Cichlids. I went to the store and no Jewels, so i got two other Cichlids. I got an Electric Yellow Male, who was the dominant and larger one of his tank, and another Cichlid which was a hybird, kind of half Zebra Mbuna looking. So anyway this is where the fun begins....

So after placing them in my tank, bang! My Jewel went so red i thought he was going to burn up, then all 3 starting taunting each other in a circle quite cool to watch. Then the hybrid ended up hiding in an ornament (so much for been aggressive). And when this happened the Jewel started whaling on the Electric Yellow, the Electric Yellow tried to intimidate the Jewel but the Jewel was too aggressive and just too relentless, he chased the Yellow everywhere, then all of a sudden i noticed the Hybrid and Jewel locking jaws. The Hybrid has teeth, and big ones, the Jewels jaw was swollen afterwards. Then later the Hybrid came out of his hiding and starting pounding the Jewel. The Jewel has some gashes on his sides a chunk out of his tail and a few scales missing. But he still swims healthy, his colour has faded and he sorta chills at the top. The hybrid kind of paired up with the Yellow to attack the Jewel. Anyway i don't think the hybrid seems to be attacking the Yellow, i noticed a couple times they sort of taunted each other but nothing like what happened to the Jewel.

So have i just replaced one bad Cichlid with another? Can this work out at all, or will this hybrid just kill the other two eventually?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think adding 2 other cichlids was the answer we gave heh

Jewels are just one of those fish that you have to create a tank specific to them. You need fast nonthreatening fish (though without a pair this might be risky too) with that jewel or just a pair of them. Eventually the mbuna or the jewel will die of a disease.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Threads were merged. No reason to start a new one to ask the same/similar question.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fatal said:


> So have i just replaced one bad Cichlid with another? Can this work out at all, or will this hybrid just kill the other two eventually?


Sounds like it, yes. A mbuna that matures at 6" is too big for a 30" tank and a zebra-something would be expected to be a full-size mbuna.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Fatal said:
> 
> 
> > So have i just replaced one bad Cichlid with another? Can this work out at all, or will this hybrid just kill the other two eventually?
> ...


I'm not sure what it is to be honest, my mate who worked there, said it's a hybrid of some kind, It's African that's for sure. How do i upload pictures on here I'll show you.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

So far things have improved. The Hybrid has backed off the Jewel. The Jewel has back off completely and has restored some of his colours. And the Electric Yellow swims right next to the Hybrid no worries. The Hybrid only attacks when the Electric Yellow taunts the Jewel and the Jewel fights back, then the Hybrid comes out and breaks it up. It's weird the Hybrid is like a violent policeman.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Nodalizer said:


> I don't think adding 2 other cichlids was the answer we gave heh
> 
> Jewels are just one of those fish that you have to create a tank specific to them. You need fast nonthreatening fish (though without a pair this might be risky too) with that jewel or just a pair of them. Eventually the mbuna or the jewel will die of a disease.


Why will the Mbuna or Jewel die of disease? I clean my water weekly, have living plants in there, clean the gravel do not over feed. My tank is as healthy as anyoneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s. I have 3 fish that are no bigger than 2" and you people think it's over stocked? I bought them from a tank half the size with 4x the amount of fish in it. And the Jewel wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be aggressive when it's had its **********, they can mellow out, my red tail shark mellowed out once i introduced my Nic Cichlid. The only thing I have to worry about is the hybrid killing it, and so far itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s left it alone because the Jewel hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t aggravated it since.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

> I have 3 fish that are no bigger than 2" and you people think it's over stocked?


They will all get to 4" and over. But its not the size of the fish that is the problem, but its territory it wants. Cichlids are different to some other fish that way.


> I bought them from a tank half the size with 4x the amount of fish in it.


Those fish are being rotated regularly (and they do die, no matter what the lfs tells you), and they were likely all jewels or mbuna etc. 


> Why will the Mbuna or Jewel die of disease?


Disease will come not from your tank parameters, but from the aggression in your tank. You can't have long term aggression without problems.


> The only thing I have to worry about is the hybrid killing it, and so far itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s left it alone because the Jewel hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t aggravated it since.


Chances are they are both sore and sorry and not wanting another fight right now. The next fight when one of them is well enough could be even worse. The problem has not gone away, its just hidden for the moment.


> It's weird the Hybrid is like a violent policeman.


He is just reacting to the violence in the tank. Chances are if all 3 got involved and one didn't just watch, your in for a lot of trouble.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok guys, final question, and i want you to answer this to your best knowledge and through personal experience. And i want a straight answer. So since i have 3 Cichlids in this 3 gal and a Flying Fox, i know this wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t work long term. So i have decided to take 2 of the Cichlids back to the store. Now i wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t you to tell me which two do you recommend to take back to the store, my Jewel is very aggressive and even attacks the Flying Fox now and again, the Hybrid Mbuna looking one is quite attractive but isn't aggressive unless antagonised, but then loses interest quickly. The Electric Yellow is mildly aggressive, but is too busy getting it's ********** by the Jewel to pick on anyone else. So do you think i should keep one of these Cichlids and try find a partner (I think i have all males).

OR do you reckon i should just send all of them back and go for Tetras and Rainbow fish instead haha. At the end of the day 2 Cichlids in this tank is relatively boring for me because i hardly see the 3 Cichlids atm, preferably i would like to have 2 Cichlids (a pair) and a couple other fish (non-Cichlids) that the pair wont attack, is this possible and if so which Cichlid would have the best chance of success with this (I know the Jewel wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t work with other fish). Also my tank downstairs IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m pretty sure canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have any more fish so moving them isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t an option I would say.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yellow labs. 1m:4f.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Yellow labs. 1m:4f.


Thankyou, i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Can Yellow Labs be in a tank with any other fish (Non-Cichlids)? I have a Flying Fox in the tank. By the way the 3 Cichlids i have have really settled down, will this last? Like what's the chance these 3 Cichlids can get along long term?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

There is a chance. You can wait and see if you like.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Nodalizer said:


> There is a chance. You can wait and see if you like.


Yeah ok, because they have improved massively like I'm watching them now eating all at the same time where before they were most aggressive during feeding times. I'll see how they go. So if i do have to hand 2 of them back which one do you think i should keep, and can any of these Cichlids be in a tank with other fish like Congo Tetras?


----------

